# Management from afar



## Dreadpoet (Jan 24, 2013)

Though there have been many posts similar in years past...I suppose it is time to discuss again. In this time of "Dropbox", with 1gb of free cloud space, free online project management software, and free twitter/facebook/any other social media...I would be surprised to find that there is not some reasonable software than can do an online call board (or some reasonable facsimile thereof) without paying $1,000 or more a year on expensive industry specific software. Perhaps a online software where actors can see an on an ongoing rehearsal schedule and receive limited file sharing....What softwares are you using, what softwares do you know of?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 24, 2013)

Google Drive and Google Calendar are great for this sort of thing.


----------



## chausman (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreadpoet said:


> Though there have been many posts similar in years past...I suppose it is time to discuss again. In this time of "Dropbox", with 1gb of free cloud space, free online project management software, and free twitter/facebook/any other social media...I would be surprised to find that there is not some reasonable software than can do an online call board (or some reasonable facsimile thereof) without paying $1,000 or more a year on expensive industry specific software. Perhaps a online software where actors can see an on an ongoing rehearsal schedule and receive limited file sharing....What softwares are you using, what softwares do you know of?



I have never seen some solution specifically designed for it. It can work fine with Google, although some (like myself) would prefer using something more specific to our "needs".


----------



## ravenfan91 (Jan 25, 2013)

sk8rsdad said:


> Google Calendar are great for this sort of thing.



We used Google calendar for a rehearsal schedule. It worked great. Being in a high school, the kids are being pulled in many directions so it worked really well with seeing conflicts they had.


----------



## Dreadpoet (Jan 25, 2013)

I am surprised that google specifically would not seek to make its software more intuitive by putting all of its software into one place...much like online educational software. I would actually pay a modest subscription fee for that.


----------



## cpf (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreadpoet said:


> I am surprised that google specifically would not seek to make its software more intuitive by putting all of its software into one place...much like online educational software. I would actually pay a modest subscription fee for that.



What you talk of already exists, and it's called Google Apps? Complete control over what users may and may not do with any google product, and it's free for educational uses.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 25, 2013)

The subscription model you seek:

Google Apps for Business | United States

Google for nonprofits


----------



## Daniel Fowler (Jul 19, 2017)

Dreadpoet said:


> I would be surprised to find that there is not some reasonable software than can do an online call board (or some reasonable facsimile thereof) without paying $1,000 or more a year on expensive industry specific software. Perhaps a online software where actors can see an on an ongoing rehearsal schedule and receive limited file sharing....What softwares are you using, what softwares do you know of?



This is exactly what I built Cast98 to do! Granted, this is 4 years late but... Cast98 is an affordable online solution for directors/stage managers to automate their auditions, casting, and rehearsal scheduling processes. Here is my board topic explaining the features. I hope you find this helpful!


----------



## Daniel Fowler (Jul 19, 2017)

ravenfan91 said:


> We used Google calendar for a rehearsal schedule. It worked great. Being in a high school, the kids are being pulled in many directions so it worked really well with seeing conflicts they had.



Google Calendar IS great, I have been a big fan for some ~15 years! Now, though, if you want to try out Cast98 - it's built specifically for school drama groups, theatres, and other performance companies for rehearsal scheduling. Actors can export their rehearsals to Google, Outlook, iCal, etc. too, so whatever they're using... they can keep on using! Here's my board topic discussing Cast98's features.


----------



## de27192 (Jul 23, 2017)

What you need is this:

http://wheniwork.com/

If you've got less than 75 cast and crew, it's completely free. Manage everyone's times, and send their call times straight to their smartphone.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 24, 2017)

There he is. 

Dan: only one reply necessary per thread, really.


----------

